# Is there a fix for brittle rubber?



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

I found these two ink wells with in tact rubber.  The darker colored one is extremely brittle and when I touch it, it crumbles.  Is there something that will help?


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 31, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> I found these two ink wells with in tact rubber.  The darker colored one is extremely brittle and when I touch it, it crumbles.  Is there something that will help?


I've had rubber hoses that I have "saved" using heat-proof grease. Works wonders. Not sure it works on crumbling rubber but I've seen it work on cracking rubber.  $2 or $3 dollers in the plumbing department.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks.  I will give it a try.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> I found these two ink wells with in tact rubber.  The darker colored one is extremely brittle and when I touch it, it crumbles.  Is there something that will help?


Radiator anti-freeze Coolant, it has the best conditioners for rubber in it. If not your hoses in the engine compartment in the summer heat would crack like crazy. Wipe on old tires if drying out, makes it look good again. I would soak the rubber in a container of the anti freeze. Not sure what you are doing it to. I have hard dry rubber gaskets on bottles. I dont really mess with it. It does work though.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> I found these two ink wells with in tact rubber.  The darker colored one is extremely brittle and when I touch it, it crumbles.  Is there something that will help?


Watch that crumbling one. It might not help when they are that far gone. Please let me know how it comes out.  I am kind of interested. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

